# LC Photography



## lcphotography (Jun 1, 2011)

First time on here and liking it already. Thought I would put out my FB page as well as my etsy. I am just starting out, more of a hobby right now, but slowly working on selling my images too

LC Photography on Facebook

My Etsy

Can't wait to branch out more and learn more through here


----------



## Hatch1921 (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome...  I'm new here as well... nice forum so far. :thumbup:

Hatch


----------



## lcphotography (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi hatch! Thanks for the welcome!




Hatch1921 said:


> Welcome...  I'm new here as well... nice forum so far. :thumbup:
> 
> Hatch


----------



## fudsylow (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey Lindsey, Welcome... will send a FB FR now


----------

